# Have you ever been cat-called? If so, how often? (anonymous poll)



## tbyrfan

I've noticed a bunch of threads on SAS about cat-calling, street harassment and similar situations, so i'm just curious. Personally, i've never been cat-called, and neither has anybody I know, so it's surprising to me that so many people on here are saying this has happened to them. If this happens to you, how often does it happen?

Poll is anonymous.

*EDIT:* After I made the poll, I realized there should have been an option between "several times a year" and "never". Sorry about that!


----------



## farfegnugen

I have heard that about Connecticut people.

I think I have but probably in a "we're drunk, let's be obnoxious" way. I have heard guys in construction give women a pretty hard time.


----------



## tbyrfan

farfegnugen said:


> I have heard that about Connecticut people.
> 
> I think I have but probably in a "we're drunk, let's be obnoxious" way. I have heard guys in construction give women a pretty hard time.


Did you hear that cat-calling doesn't happen in CT? That's interesting. People are really reserved here so that makes sense.

I've never had a problem with men in construction. If anything, they've actually been very polite.


----------



## arnie

r/firstworldproblems :no

Is anyone seriously bothered by this? I don't understand. I've never even seen it happen. :stu


----------



## Nanami

It's happened before. It use to be a reason why I wouldn't go for a run outside and felt uneasy walking home or to the store alone. Doesn't really happen anymore but I don't exactly go out that often either and if I do it's in a public place. 

I remember I use to go running in the mornings and guys would stop and ask if I needed a ride (they were going the opposite direction -.-). It was uncomfortable because I was alone, no one around. I remember I was walking home from the store and it was starting to get dark but I was almost home. A bunch of guys from far away whistled at me and called me and were staring so I felt really uncomfortable.

So it only happens when I'm by myself and there isn't another living soul around unless they're in a group.


----------



## Wirt

My gf has a few times. Twice while she was driving and once walking (I think walking..might be misremembering)

I guess its just a compliment. But in an extremely douchey way. She wasn't mad about it or anything. One creeped her out but other than that its just an obnoxious thing. I wouldn't use the word harrassment, at least her experiences


----------



## Persephone The Dread

people rarely cat call at me, maybe a couple of times ever, but they beep and yell stuff out of car windows more often...


----------



## Wirt

One idea my gf wants to do next time is yell

"YOURE NOT THE ONE!!!" dramatically


----------



## TicklemeRingo

There needs to be an option between "I'm a male and several times a year" and "never".


It's happened maybe a handful of times in my life, but never as much as several times a year.

The stuff girls have to put up with is much worse though.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

I get the "wolf whistle" like you hear in classic cartoons several times a month. It usually happens when I'm walking to/from my car at work.


----------



## tbyrfan

TicklemeRingo said:


> There needs to be an option between "I'm a male and several times a year" and "never".


Yeah, I noticed that after I created the poll :| I wish we could edit polls.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

haha ok. I'm just going to click "several times a year then" but we'll all know what I mean


----------



## TobeyJuarez

TicklemeRingo said:


> haha ok. I'm just going to click "several times a year then" but we'll all know what I mean


A few times but I'm pretty sure they were just poking fun at me as opposed to actually being attracted to me.. feelsbadman


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^"Show us yer lungs luv!"


----------



## TicklemeRingo

glad I could help.


----------



## Ender

Never been cat called nor cat called anyone yet.


----------



## KelsKels

Yeah I use to have this happen a couple times when I use to walk around at night in shorts. But that's it. Since I learned how to drive I haven't had it happen. I don't think anyone should take it seriously though.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

happand quite often lool idkw, but i rarely get outside so i cant say everyday or once a week or something lool


----------



## shelbster18

Never.


----------



## komorikun

Only a handful of times in the US. It happened fairly often in Bolivia (not in Brazil though). Most of the time they didn't scream or anything, more they just muttered something as I passed by (blah blah linda). 

It was really creepy when our apartment building in LA got a new landlord and they started filling the place up with little Mexican guys just off the boat. Like 10 guys to a 2 bedroom apartment. When I was 11 and 12 as I walked by I'd hear them make comments in Spanish.


----------



## Charmander

Once, last year. It was an idiot who yelled "slag" out of his car window at me as I was walking home. I was wearing jeans and a t-shirt so I don't know what that was about.


----------



## Larkspur

It happens to me at least once a week - if not more. It gets kind of frustrating.


----------



## Cletis

When I had a cat I would call her all the time. _Here Kitty, kitty, kitty. :blank_


----------



## will22

Two times, and I've never cat-called anyone myself.

One time I was cat-called, I'm assuming sarcastically, as I had dumb clothes on and my hair was a gross mess.

The other time, I was really put together, and I got genuinely cat-called by a group of young women passing by as I was waiting to cross the street. I turned away as this was way to confrontational for me.


----------



## nubly

Cletis said:


> When I had a cat I would call her all the time. _Here Kitty, kitty, kitty. :blank_


Did the cat came?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Sexual harassing? Yes. I stayed home long time because of that.

Men could once think how much harm it can cause.

My body is not meant to guys to watch, comment, want and use, it is meant to me to go to a school, food store, gym etc.

Stay out of it! :wife


----------



## millenniumman75

I am catcalled several times a year.

I am NOT a piece of meat. I know my millenniummanliness is awesome, too much for some, but really! :sigh :lol


----------



## AllToAll

I've seen it happen to a lot of people. It really depends on where you live.

I don't go out often, so it doesn't happen much. When I lived in a relatively bad neighborhood in Boston, though, waiting for the bus was excruciating. Every ****ing day there was an ******* who stopped or slowed down to either whistle, call me "hey, mama," or some other cliché line. It made me feel extremely uncomfortable, ashamed and unsafe. It's not a "first world problem" either. This happens _everywhere_ in the world and it's not a trivial issue.


----------



## sansd

Most guys will say something like they're trying to start a conversation (e.g., "hey girl, how you doing?") rather than make comments to me, but I have had passing homeless guys say stuff like, "hey baby, looking good" here and there. The "how you doing?" type seems to happen kind of a lot when I'm actually walking outside much during the day. If I were to spend at least an hour a day walking on major streets, I think it would happen most days. It's one of the main reasons I hate going outside alone here.


----------



## CristianNC

Nope. Very unlikely to ever happen to me though.


----------



## Occasional Hope

Never for me but that's not very surprising. I can't say it's something I feel left out of though.


----------



## tbyrfan

AllToAll said:


> I've seen it happen to a lot of people. It really depends on where you live.
> 
> I don't go out often, so it doesn't happen much. When I lived in a relatively bad neighborhood in Boston, though, waiting for the bus was excruciating. Every ****ing day there was an ******* who stopped or slowed down to either whistle, call me "hey, mama," or some other cliché line. It made me feel extremely uncomfortable, ashamed and unsafe. It's not a "first world problem" either. This happens _everywhere_ in the world and it's not a trivial issue.


It must be a regional thing, and it's probably more common among people who frequently walk alone in bad neighborhoods. I stay away from bad areas and I almost never go to cities alone, so i've never seen it happen.


----------



## diamondheart89

I have, but not recently, mostly because I avoid crowds now and I drive everywhere. My biggest problem was creepers stalking me and following me home in my old neighborhood a few years ago. They would stand at the end of the only street that leads in or out of my neighborhood and then start walking behind me as I walked home. :afr One of them even left a letter under my door. It was so creepy and idiotic. Another one of them was my friend's cousin and she told me he had pictures of me (that he'd gotten from her hacked facebook account) posted on the wall of his room. Not even kidding. So glad I moved from there.


----------



## AllToAll

diamondheart89 said:


> I have, but not recently, mostly because I avoid crowds now and I drive everywhere. My biggest problem was creepers stalking me and following me home in my old neighborhood a few years ago. They would stand at the end of the only street that leads in or out of my neighborhood and then start walking behind me as I walked home. :afr One of them even left a letter under my door. It was so creepy and idiotic. Another one of them was my friend's cousin and she told me he had pictures of me (that he'd gotten from her hacked facebook account) posted on the wall of his room. Not even kidding. So glad I moved from there.


Holy ****, that's scary.


----------



## estse

For me, honestly, I have no idea. People have called out to me in languages like Brazilian, English, Egyptian, etc., but I couldn't make out their non-American speaking words and stuff.


----------



## Cletis

nubly said:


> Did the cat came?


Yeah, she did. Always.


----------



## tbyrfan

diamondheart89 said:


> I have, but not recently, mostly because I avoid crowds now and I drive everywhere. My biggest problem was creepers stalking me and following me home in my old neighborhood a few years ago. They would stand at the end of the only street that leads in or out of my neighborhood and then start walking behind me as I walked home. :afr One of them even left a letter under my door. It was so creepy and idiotic. Another one of them was my friend's cousin and she told me he had pictures of me (that he'd gotten from her hacked facebook account) posted on the wall of his room. Not even kidding. So glad I moved from there.


Sorry to hear that.  During my sophomore year of high school, this boy tried taking a picture of me in a bra, changing into my marching band uniform on the school bus, and yelled out, "Show me your t*ts!" He also went on my school bus once and followed me home, then sat on my lawn for 2 hours and wouldn't leave until I called the police. The poor kid had serious behavioral issues and his parents were abusive. I wonder if he ever got help.


----------



## dal user

Does cat called mean being yelled at by people in the streets?

If so me and my work mates get it all the time but its not abusive, we do get abuse sometimes but we just give it back usually. One time I was walking home from one of my mates house over a year ago, it was about 2 or 3 in the morning and this car was pulled up in the middle of the road and there was two plain clothes guys stood near the car they shouted over to me 'what you doing mate' and started walking towards me, turns out it was two plain clothes police officers, I'd had quite a few to drink that night an all lol.


----------



## lisbeth

It doesn't happen to me that often but it has happened to me often enough, if that makes any sense. Used to happen a lot more when I had (dyed) blonde hair at about sixteen/seventeen.

But back when I used to do pilates in late 2012, to get to the class I had to walk for half an hour in the dark wearing leggings and carrying an exercise mat, and literally every time I went I'd get men yelling at me out of car windows. Usually twice, three times over the course of the journey. That was one of the main factors in why I didn't keep it up. It made me feel really threatened.

But yeah, doesn't really happen to me a lot these days because of the kind of place I live in. In my experience, it happens more when I'm in cities. I voted 'a few times a year'.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I used to have a cat that would go under the house and scream if another cat tried to steal his corn on the cob.


----------



## vivibe

Pretty much anytime I walk along a sidewalk in something that shows skin, like a tank top or shorts etc. If it's someone from a car I don't mind because they're just whizzing by, the only time it makes me feel uncomfortable if it's actually someone sitting somewhere or also on the sidewalk or something. Honestly even then after it happens I'm happy because I felt like they were complimenting my body, yeah I'm pathetic I know.


----------



## Fruitcake

Several times a decade.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I used to have a cat that would go under the house and scream if another cat tried to steal his corn on the cob.


Oh my.


----------



## pati

I don't understand the honking in the car if you're walking. What does it mean? Hello? Sometimes when I go outside to walk/jog/run, people honk at me. But they drive on by. What is the point?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

lisbeth said:


> But back when I used to do pilates in late 2012, to get to the class I had to walk for half an hour in the dark wearing leggings and carrying an exercise mat, and literally every time I went I'd get men yelling at me out of car windows. Usually twice, three times over the course of the journey. That was one of the main factors in why I didn't keep it up. It made me feel really threatened.


That's horrible 

The sort of guys that do that just don't seem to be capable of thinking or caring how their actions might make someone feel. It's a shame empathy doesn't come as naturally to humans as perhaps it should.

I wonder if it's more common in the UK than elsewhere? I gather there is a bit of a thing about "white van men".


----------



## Witan

Never experienced it. The closest I've ever come is a couple of times in Europe where random dudes (presumably drunk) came up to me and asked if I had a cigarette or **** like that. Gave me a new appreciation of what women must go through, because it was fairly scary.

But still, it might be nice to at least occasionally have some horny girls shouting sexual innuendos at me :b


----------



## Raeden

I've never had that problem. Granted, I barely go outside, I ride a bike everywhere, and I'm a step below dressing like a nun.



arnie said:


> r/firstworldproblems :no
> 
> Is anyone seriously bothered by this? I don't understand. I've never even seen it happen. :stu


This entire forum could be summarized by a #firstworldproblems. :um


----------



## WillYouStopDave

missamanda said:


> I don't understand the honking in the car if you're walking. What does it mean?


 If it's men, it probably just means they love what they see. When it comes to women, men get stupid and lose any sense of how they should act.


----------



## meganmila

Like once or twice. I don't normally walk the streets though. One time I was like 17 and these group of guys yelled out their window. I remember driving one time and this older guy was staring at me...I was also 17


----------



## Barette

It happens kind of often. If I go out to walk in my town I'm guaranteed a honk or a comment. And by comment, I'm not saying "compliment"---I'm saying "harassment". Like "nasty white girl" or stuff like that. Or creepy guys will make kissy noises at me or tell me I have a sexy walk and be all "what's yo name". It's creepy as ****. I don't live in a good neighborhood, though. It's not an overreaction or a prissy "first world problem" when you can't even walk to Walgreens without having someone intimidate you. Which, some guy approaching and making kissy noises is ****ing intimidating. I've even had someone yell after me, telling me where I live. I used to take walks, and now I don't anymore. And I'm not a stunner, this kind of stuff happens to any girl in more urban areas.


----------



## Nekomata

Rarely. But when it does happen, very slowly I feel like I'm dying inside.


----------



## Subject 1

Very rare.
I don't think women are very giving of cat calling.
At least not where I live.

In saying this I recently had one worker at a cafe yell out to me, I see you baby shaking that ***.

I kept on walking while looking back with a huh expression?
I just wanted a coffee to go.
It's a little awkward going back in there as the boss now gives me a big smile and i can see the worker you yelled out to me getting teased.

So now I do not go there often.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

A group of girls in a passing car mistook me for an American sailor once :? (I live in a port town and had just had a haircut)


----------



## mdiada

it happens occasionally, and it always makes me feel so awkward. the attention can be nice, but when it's around a bunch of people, it makes me tense up and want to run and hide.


----------



## Monroee

A few times I've been honked at when I'm walking on the side of a road. It makes me really embarrassed. But then I wonder if they were really honking at me or something else, lol. When I used to walk around with my step-sister many years ago, there would be a lot of calling and such, but I always assumed it was at her, since I dressed in blah dark sweat-jackets with no make-up, and she would dress like a ****. 

Not too long ago I was coming out of my house and some guy drove by and asked "how I was doing'"as he drove by. But then I looked down and realized that my tank top was slightly see-through and my bra could be seen. I was like "Oh crap.." and ran quickly back inside.


----------



## arnie

Skip ahead to 22:00


----------



## KeepItQuiet

Nope. Sorry. Guess I'm not attractive enough to earn any cat calling


----------



## Valtron

Only when I dress like a cat.

I'm not even making that up.


----------



## shycheese

It happened a lot when I was 18. I felt like I had a sign on my forehead that said '18 and naive! Cradle robbers welcome!' :blank


----------



## cuppy

It happened once when I was fourteen (walking home from school) 
There were these older guys driving home, and they start yelling things out the window.
"S----!" "F---IN' UGLY!" over and over :s
At first I ignored them, thinking they were just fooling around and yelling at _each other_, until they start opening their car doors and yelling even louder..
To make things worse, traffic was moving very slowly, so they were driving at the same rate I was walking.
When I finally turn to look, they speed off laughing like a bunch of idiots. :/

Sure, I was in an awkward-looking outfit that day (Even though at the time I thought I looked great.)
This actually happened next to a middle school, it was so hard not to cry in front of those kids >_<

edit: this was a bump! hehe. I'd been meaning to reply here for a while, but wasn't sure how to put it in words.


----------



## Thedood

cuppy said:


> It happened once when I was fourteen (walking home from school)
> There were these older guys driving home, and they start yelling things out the window.
> "S----!" "F---IN' UGLY!" over and over :s
> At first I ignored them, thinking they were just fooling around and yelling at _each other_, until they start opening their car doors and yelling even louder..
> To make things worse, traffic was moving very slowly, so they were driving at the same rate I was walking.
> When I finally turn to look, they speed off laughing like a bunch of idiots. :/
> 
> Sure, I was in an awkward-looking outfit that day (Even though at the time I thought I looked great.)
> This actually happened next to a middle school, it was so hard not to cry in front of those kids >_<
> 
> edit: this was a bump! hehe. I'd been meaning to reply here for a while, but wasn't sure how to put it in words.


People are so dumb, hopefully when they sped off they ran the car into an aids tree afterwards.


----------



## StrangePeaches

idk about cat calling...not often. But I cant really walk down the street without weird men complimenting my eyes


----------



## kilgoretrout

I actually got meowed at once. I guess it was better than a "WOOF."


----------



## Idontgetit

Someone said that I remind them of Garfield the cat, idk if this qualifies. Peoplea t my old job would call me Garfield. I'm being srs to.


----------



## Pompeii

Once, about 3 months ago. I'm not sure why I remember that moment. :blank


----------



## Bbpuff

Some chick was in this car, and she yelled out "MOTHERFUC***" at the top of her lungs at my friend and I, because we were dressed as ninjas last Halloween. :c But luckily my friend has a pretty good vocal range, and screamed right back at her. Ended up being more funny than hurtful. c:

But anyways, I'm sure that doesn't really count. ;3 But that's the only time I can think of... I've had a few people seem like they were honking, but I'm not quite sure if that was really directed towards me... So I don't really count that either.


----------



## tbyrfan

cuppy said:


> It happened once when I was fourteen (walking home from school)
> There were these older guys driving home, and they start yelling things out the window.
> "S----!" "F---IN' UGLY!" over and over :s
> At first I ignored them, thinking they were just fooling around and yelling at _each other_, until they start opening their car doors and yelling even louder..
> To make things worse, traffic was moving very slowly, so they were driving at the same rate I was walking.
> When I finally turn to look, they speed off laughing like a bunch of idiots. :/
> 
> Sure, I was in an awkward-looking outfit that day (Even though at the time I thought I looked great.)
> This actually happened next to a middle school, it was so hard not to cry in front of those kids >_<
> 
> edit: this was a bump! hehe. I'd been meaning to reply here for a while, but wasn't sure how to put it in words.


This stuff used to happen to me all the time, but never from cars. Guys would just walk by me calling me ugly or making other mean comments on my looks (ex. she looks like a man, butterface, etc.) and laughing at me. Not sure what i'd call that...an anti-catcall, maybe.



cypher said:


> It was really bad in Italy.


I've heard this before. I think it's part of the culture there.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Never heard a cat-call in real life, as a spectator or otherwise. Not sure why anyone would do this. It's so unbelievably superficial, annoying, and overall rude.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tbyrfan said:


> I've noticed a bunch of threads on SAS about cat-calling, street harassment and similar situations, so i'm just curious. Personally, i've never been cat-called, and neither has anybody I know, so it's surprising to me that so many people on here are saying this has happened to them. If this happens to you, how often does it happen?
> 
> Poll is anonymous.
> 
> *EDIT:* After I made the poll, I realized there should have been an option between "several times a year" and "never". Sorry about that!


There have been many posts about this? Wow!

Ehm, I used to get this when I was in fifth grade. Otherwise, no.


----------



## crimeclub

Not that I'm trying to justify cat-calls or would ever do one to a girl, but out of curiosity is it at all flattering? I figure it would feel a little objectifying but isn't it flattering just a little bit?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

crimeclub said:


> Not that I'm trying to justify cat-calls or would ever do one to a girl, but out of curiosity is it at all flattering? I figure it would feeling a little objectifying but isn't it flattering just a little bit?


Depends. Half the time it's a joke.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Once when I was 16 me and my mom were leaving a hotel after staying there for my birthday, some guy cat called from behind while we were loading our luggage into the car.....it was for my mom >.> 

So no, never been cat called...


----------



## cuppy

tbyrfan said:


> This stuff used to happen to me all the time, but never from cars. Guys would just walk by me calling me ugly or making other mean comments on my looks (ex. she looks like a man, butterface, etc.) and laughing at me. Not sure what i'd call that...an anti-catcall, maybe.


Geez, all the time? >_< Do you mean guys as in nasty kids, or actual adults? :s
:squeeze Just that once was more than enough for me.


crimeclub said:


> Not that I'm trying to justify cat-calls or would ever do one to a girl, but out of curiosity is it at all flattering? I figure it would feel a little objectifying but isn't it flattering just a little bit?


erm...the "anti-call" is obviously never ever flattering. 
I think a cat-call would just make me frightened and want to go home asap.


----------



## tbyrfan

cuppy said:


> Geez, all the time? >_< Do you mean guys as in nasty kids, or actual adults? :s
> :squeeze Just that once was more than enough for me.


It happened the most when I was in high school, usually a few times a week. In college, it happened maybe once a month. No grown men ever did it to me - college-age guys were the oldest guys that would say that stuff. It hasn't happened since I was 19 though, thankfully.


----------



## cuppy

tbyrfan said:


> It happened the most when I was in high school, usually a few times a week. In college, it happened maybe once a month. No grown men ever did it to me - college-age guys were the oldest guys that would say that stuff. It hasn't happened since I was 19 though, thankfully.


People sure can be dumb! 
Have another squeeze :squeeze

Ugh, what sucks is, I never even knew who these people were, so I can't....I dunno, "get revenge" on them, whatever that would be :b


----------



## barbarr

Wow, speak of first world problems. I didn't even know guys could be cat-called... 

But in all seriousness, I guess cat-calling would seem pretty threatening if I were a girl.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Minkiro

Mainly when i go into the city. 
It happens no matter what i'm wearing (before anyone starts!).

- I had a bunch of teenage boys follow me around once, when i ignored them they got angry and started saying things like "We should teach you some manners, *****. You're not that pretty. **** you." 

-I've had truck drivers and other people yell things from their car or honk at me. 

-Some will wolf-whistle at me when i walk past them. It happened a few times that they tried to grab my bum or wrap their arm around me and walk further with me. 

-Most recently i had an older guy who came on the bus (which was practically empty), he looked at me and he decided to sit next to me. He had his legs spread really wide, which was pushing me against the window. He then put his arm around the back of our seat and turned himself towards me. I told him to give me some space and that i had no interest in talking to him. He smirked and stared me down. No response. I kept looking out the window, too scared to try and switch seats. Luckily he got off the bus a few minutes later. 

I'm really short so it's really scary and intimidating when guys do this.


----------



## Common Misconception

Happened to me be a few times.


----------



## tbyrfan

I recently saw two youtube videos talking about how catcalling happens all the time in New York City, even to men. I've been there many times, but i've never seen it happen once. What is this all about? It always appeared to me that New Yorkers kept to themselves. Maybe you have to be in a bad area of the city for it to happen to you. :con


----------



## Machala Chonga

I chose the several times a year option because it was the least frequent, but in reality I've only been catcalled a few times in my life. I felt really, really awkward during it and very self conscious, but it boosted my self esteem so I'm good with it. The first few times I thought they were just messing with me


----------



## Terranaut

Male. It only happened a few times. Once I went to a dance club with male friends and got out of the car first. Girls puling up in their car made some ego-boosting gestures. I high school I accidentally turned into the girls room instead of the boys (I only went there for the last half of the senior year) and when I apologized embarrassed, girls said "no, stay". I guess there were other times on and around my job too. But not enough. :b Girls don't "cat call" like guys but they gesture in their own way when they are in groups and want to act bold in front of their friends.


----------



## equiiaddict

Several times a week to several times a month depending on where I am, what I'm wearing, who I'm with, etc. If I'm hanging out with one of my guy friends or a male relative, I don't get catcalled, for obvious reasons. But if I'm out by myself or with another woman, good god. It's ridiculous sometimes and I can't stand it. :mum
I've been known to flip them off on occasion.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Once I was walking home and a jeep filled with girls cat called me. 
I just laughed it off.

(didn't vote)


----------



## TheAzn

Sometimes several times a week.
And I am a male:um


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have like, once in my life.

I panicked.


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Never


----------



## copper

Only time when Business Law class in HS visited the womens minimum security prison just near our school. But it was for all of the class as we were walking by the cells. :lol


----------



## Freiheit

Nope. I don't look good from a distance.


----------



## Cenarius

I wish I could get cat called, it looks so fun. I also wish I could cat call, but I'd feel so embarrassed shouting things in public. I wonder how many girls enjoy it or don't enjoy it (and why would anyone not enjoy it?).


----------



## Farideh

Is getting cat called like having people make cat noises at you? If so, that only happened to me when I was in the 7th grade by some weirdo. I did experience weird stuff as I walk to my car but it's called ignoring the person but also being aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Cletis

Never been cat-called or whistled at but have been waved and winked at several times. I go to Las Vegas quite often and seem to attract attention from the hookers there for some reason. I guess they think I'm an easy target.


----------



## scooby

I have been, maybe only a handful of times. Twice this year. My reaction is just confusion.


----------



## diamondheart89

crimeclub said:


> Not that I'm trying to justify cat-calls or would ever do one to a girl, but out of curiosity is it at all flattering? I figure it would feel a little objectifying but isn't it flattering just a little bit?


It's uncomfortable. You don't know them, or if they actually think you're attractive or if they're making fun of you. It can be flattering, but VERY rarely and if it's not demeaning or said in an insulting way (like referring to your body parts). Also it's very uncomfortable when guys stand in a group and hit on women who walk by. It's intimidating and threatening.


----------



## Waifu

It's very flattering and I love getting compliments and it's really great if I'm feeling ugly that day and it just makes my whole day better.

Girls love being told they're pretty but they have to pretend to be offended by the catcalls or else we'll get called ****s but we really like it because what girl doesn't want to be told she looks pretty you know? We put a lot of effort into that.


----------



## komorikun

What is up with that honking of the horn while you walk by their car? Do they do that just to startle you? That happened once. For one year I lived near this small strip joint and I had to walk by it to get home. The slimiest characters were always standing around that place.


----------



## mezzoforte

Never.


----------



## Pompeii

I've been dog-called.


----------



## Wagnerian

Only on omegle......even if I went outside I think my neighborhood is too prim and proper for that kind of vulgarity.

I don't mind it at all tbh, makes me feel all good about myself.


----------



## tbyrfan

mezzoforte said:


> Never.


I wonder if this just happens a lot less in New England...nobody I know has been cat-called. I'm convinced that this is a regional thing and that people up here are less forward.


----------



## mezzoforte

tbyrfan said:


> I wonder if this just happens a lot less in New England...nobody I know has been cat-called. I'm convinced that this is a regional thing and that people up here are less forward.


Yeah, maybe. I don't think I've seen it happen to other girls either.


----------



## PandaBearx

Not too often, but it happens enough to make me anxious about being alone in public or walking past a group of guys.


----------



## persona non grata

The only time I've even seen it was when I was running with a girl and she got honked at by a fire truck.


----------



## arnie

Lets see how men enjoy being catcalled:


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> I wonder if this just happens a lot less in New England...nobody I know has been cat-called. I'm convinced that this is a regional thing and that people up here are less forward.





mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, maybe. I don't think I've seen it happen to other girls either.


It depends on the area. I live in a poor neighborhood in a poor town so I get cat-called if I go for walks in certain blocks. Its not unique to me, I went for a walk with my friend and guys shouted "hey tits" at her from their car. Other guys also moo'd at her, I guess her weight displeased them and they had to let her know the best way their few brain cells could figure out how.

Basically, I don't go for walks around my neighborhood. You're bound to have someone make comments or yell from their car. If I look nice, they yell "compliments". If I look bad, they yell insults. Its the beauty of being female in low income areas and daring to step out of your house, I guess.


----------



## Waifu

Barette said:


> It depends on the area. I live in a poor neighborhood in a poor town so I get cat-called if I go for walks in certain blocks. Its not unique to me, I went for a walk with my friend and guys shouted "hey tits" at her from their car. Other guys also moo'd at her, I guess her weight displeased them and they had to let her know the best way their few brain cells could figure out how.
> 
> Basically, I don't go for walks around my neighborhood. You're bound to have someone make comments or yell from their car. If I look nice, they yell "compliments". If I look bad, they yell insults. Its the beauty of being female in low income areas and daring to step out of your house, I guess.


You can't just enjoy the compliments and ignore the insults and keep going out for walks? I'd dress hot and go out for a walk all the time if I lived somewhere I knew I'd get complimented all the time for it.


----------



## tbyrfan

Waifu said:


> You can't just enjoy the compliments and ignore the insults and keep going out for walks? I'd dress hot and go out for a walk all the time if I lived somewhere I knew I'd get complimented all the time for it.


It makes people feel uncomfortable and sometimes unsafe if they're walking around alone and a stranger says something sexual. Also, as someone who endured years of insults by guys passing by, it's pretty much impossible to ignore.


----------



## Minkiro

extremly said:


> *I have been in the position of just yelling random insults at people walking by when I'm driving (for the lols) Equally, sometimes you are out and about and you see someone looking at you and smirking or whispering something to the person they are with just to get a raise out of you... and you do that sometimes too (at least I do).*


:sus That's horrible.

I get cat-called a lot in the city. Doesn't matter what i'm wearing. 
Sometimes they honk at me in their car, yell sexual remarks, wolf whistle or invade my personal space. It's scary.


----------



## catssarelife

Not many times. One time I was walking in shorts and a tank top on a hot day and a car of guys drove by and screamed "Sl*t" at me


----------



## SD92

Never happened to me. I'd love to be called a cat, though.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

catssarelife said:


> Not many times. One time I was walking in shorts and a tank top on a hot day and a car of guys drove by and screamed "Sl*t" at me


That's awful


----------



## jonjagger

SD92 said:


> Never happened to me. I'd love to be called a cat, though.


kitty


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

When I was 11. It was a pickup truck full of high school boys. It was not a good experience for someone already nervous about life.

Only like twice in my lifetime, so never.


----------



## AffinityWing

It was only recently and for the first time I got wolf-whistled, but I'm not even sure if it was at me or not. I had decided to wear my thigh highs at school (with pantyhose underneath) and a skirt, but I started feeling extremely self-conscious that I must've looked trashy with them. I've seen some girls around with them, so I've always wanted to wear mine at school too, but it's very hard when the usual way I dress is in the same exact jeans every day and just a different shirt. That's why I'm afraid to dress feminine there at all.


----------



## McFly




----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm pretty sure if any woman walked up to me and said nice asss, i'd be like thanks.


----------



## regimes

big fat nope.

but it's a problem for one of my friends. and she says it can get pretty scary, esp if it's at night and there's a group and they're drunk.

i have been flipped off before though :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

xxDark Horse said:


> I'm pretty sure if any woman walked up to me and said nice asss, i'd be like thanks.


lol. yeah, but they dont do that. I think more likely they check you out in a very subtle way. if you catch them, they are good at pretending they werent looking.

but i think that if women get called like that, then depending on the circumstances, it could be perceived as threatening, and not something pleasant. if you walked past a group of drunk girls / women and they hollered at you nice ***, or whatever, i think you,d feel uncomfortable too.


----------



## Maverick34

Once. I was walking by these 2 girls washing their car in the front of their house. One of them whistled at me. Then I heard her gal friend call her name as if to scold her saying "what are you doing"?!

And I only lived down the avenue & around the corner. She should've been my gf #damn


----------



## Crisigv

Nope, never.


----------



## Q003

never. i get insulted by strangers on the street though. i hate going outside.


----------



## Swanhild

I would have to actually get noticed for that to happen.


----------



## Kanova

If some women ever randomly said I was good lookin'










But seriously, I don't see the big deal women have with it. Shouldn't it be a compliment? I mean, unless you are going to get raped or something, but you should probably avoid dark alleys, parks at night or a truck full of drunk guys. And that goes for both genders.


----------



## tea111red

A few times when walking from the parking lot to a store. One guy yelled out that I was "hot" and others whistled. I've had some guys whistle at me when walking past their balcony/patio when I lived in an apt. before, too. There was also one time when I was walking to my car on a street and heard some guy say "hey beautiful" as he drove by.


----------



## Maverick34

[Related to this topic on a funny note] Some years ago in another residence, I was sitting inside by the window & made a kissing sound at a middle-aged woman walking by the house. I hid my face behind the wall. I saw her look for where the kiss came from, then she looked up to the right of me. I realized my next door neighbor was sitting outside in his front balcony above his driveway, looking directly at her. He was an older, gray-haired, married man but I believe his wife wasn't w/ him at the time *whew. The woman probably thought "dirty old man" lol


----------



## Miss Scarletta

A few times though I live in a relatively good place for the most part and it's usually just them trying to impress their friends. But I've been followed before which was really creepy.


----------



## Farideh

I've been whistled at before by women I would not even want to hook up with. Girls aren't the only ones who resort to sexual harassment. I mostly experience disgusting behavior at parking lots. Thank goodness I can jump in my car and drive away.


----------



## Charmander

This is a few years old so I voted 'never', but it's happened twice since. Not anything remotely positive though, just nasty things yelled out of passing cars.


----------

